# Fungus gnats



## mjrivers (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm 1.5 weeks into flower and kept finding these little gnats flying around and looks like they're fungus gnats after some research on here. BUT I do want to be clear before I start treating bc threads can be kinda confusing. I can use a mosquito dunk, crush it, put it in water and then water my plants. or get DE and sprinkle on top inch of soil and water from bottom. Azamax was mentioned also but no1 said if it worked.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 30, 2011)

> get DE and sprinkle on top inch of soil and water from bottom. Azamax was mentioned also but no1 said if it worked.



:aok:

I do exactly both....Azmax sprayed on the top of soil every day for a week...its vegitable based and wont harm your ladie..and DE is safe as well...I stir a spoon full in top inch of soil and bottom feed for a few cycles..IME..the flying gnats arent theproblem its the larvae in the soil eating the roots..


take care and be safe


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 30, 2011)

You got it Smoke  The good thing with the Azamax is it will take out most of those little critters that chew on the plants, and it is supposed to make the plant not tasty to the bugs. I had very good results with it.


----------



## newgreenthumb (Sep 5, 2011)

Try to use mosquito dunks because they are comprised of bacteria that feed on the larvae which is where the problem lies because the larvae feed on the roots and the bacteria in the dunks will feed on the larvae.  This for those of us who cannot afford Azamax at this time.  To use the dunks you must soak them in water for a couple days and take that water and strain it through cheesecloth and then drench your growing medium.  :bong:


----------



## mjrivers (Sep 6, 2011)

I read that but wasn't sure if that'd work with the mosquito dunks. I'll try that if I ever get them again. I went with Azamax and did a strong concentration mix in water. Poured it on 4 days ago and haven't seen one bug or side effect on my plants. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## mjrivers (Sep 6, 2011)

oh and I ordered DE but it hasn't got here yet.


----------



## Parcero (Sep 6, 2011)

What is DE?


----------



## BBFan (Sep 6, 2011)

Parcero said:
			
		

> What is DE?


 
Diatemaecous (sp) Earth.

Crushed up diatom fossils.  Good to add to your soil as a preventative measure against soil based insects.  Helps improve overall health of soil.


----------



## Sl4ck3rThcGrower (Nov 26, 2011)

In my current grow i statred seeing a few flying insects in my grow room about a week ago.  tho.I quickly identified them as fungus gnats, tiny black winged bug that really only comes out if i water the girls so i let them dry out better before the next watering. I only have about 3 weeks or less before harvest and dont see any damage to the ladys, but they seem to have lost their Vigor. I Use AN for nutes and havent switch to the overdrive yet so mabey its nothing yet. As per many posts i went to the shop intending to pick up azamax to drench the soil but they told me it would make the bad taste bad and if they arnt to many, like fly in my eye, to just leave the pests?!? What u think mp, to close to harvest to drench soil? I will put d.e and layer of sand on top cause i read in a mag in cali that a layer of sand on top will stop them from laying eggs


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 26, 2011)

The DE should take care of them just fine.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 26, 2011)

a fan pointed at your soil to allow it to dry out faster will get rid of them.imo.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Nov 26, 2011)

My first defence is almost always the stickys, lets me know there's a problem right away,I guess i'm a trapper at heart,I like seeing them struggle in the goo,  this last grow my fungus knats were actually them scale flies!!! Time to replace the stickys, the're only 2 bucks at walmart.!! If i've actually got some Powdery mildew,  I've found that Sulphur vaporizer took care of the problem, I use a nutmeg grader with the dunks, Turn them into powder and sprinkle it, I've found they also sell the BITS of Miquito dunks,very convienent, but they didn't work as well for me , I think I'll soak them till they disolve for future bugs in my dirt, try the watering with Dunk. I haven't tried the DE, wonder if it's in the Humus I use?? another dang spaghetti word I can't pronounce, like that mycorrizae stuff.


----------



## Ryder (Nov 26, 2011)

I find that sometimes when you buy good Organic Potting Mix/Soil there will be Fungus Gnats or there Larvae in the bag free of charge..  Pretty easy to control and outright kill... Yellow Strips for the flyers and raw potato wedges on the soil and the larvae will go to it.. Fungus gnats are irritating but IMO rarely much of a threat unless you let them get out of control.. Temps, Humidity Control and lots of Air Movement kills them off pretty quick... The easiest of the Pests to get rid of I think...  ...Ryder


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 26, 2011)

Ive never had gnats but I have had spidermites and the Azamax killed them dead.  Its the only product that Ive been able to actually kill them all with.  I used a neam oil spray too.  Azamax is def worth the $30.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2011)

Sl4ck3rThcGrower said:
			
		

> In my current grow i statred seeing a few flying insects in my grow room about a week ago.  tho.I quickly identified them as fungus gnats, tiny black winged bug that really only comes out if i water the girls so i let them dry out better before the next watering. I only have about 3 weeks or less before harvest and dont see any damage to the ladys, but they seem to have lost their Vigor. I Use AN for nutes and havent switch to the overdrive yet so mabey its nothing yet. As per many posts i went to the shop intending to pick up azamax to drench the soil but they told me it would make the bad taste bad and if they arnt to many, like fly in my eye, to just leave the pests?!? What u think mp, to close to harvest to drench soil? I will put d.e and layer of sand on top cause i read in a mag in cali that a layer of sand on top will stop them from laying eggs


I read up on the Azamax when I first used it. The info said that it does go through the plant when you use it as a drench in the soil, but it has a half life of about 5-7 days and is motabolized by the plant after about 10-14 days. That is why if you have a bad bug issue like thrips or aphids or mites, it is best to do 2-3 applications 5 days apart each to wipe out all the critters. if you have 3 weeks till harvest then 1 application shouldn't affect the flavor of the harvest, IMO.


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 14, 2011)

This might sound too simple for some, but why wouldn't you just go buy a bottle of Thuringiensis, mix it up with water like the instructions say and be done?

DE is like ground glass--it shreds the exoskeletons of the bugs.

My personal opinion, you're wasting your time on either one of these methods. Get serious and find yourself a nice organic type pesticide and kill the buggersonce and for all. Did you know pyrethrins are made from marigolds and chrysanthemums? Hmm. The pesticide haters are gonna beat that statement to hell worse than the pH Nazis beat up on everything. Have fun, boys and girls. See you in the bookstore.


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2011)

hmmm. Hey pencil'! :ciao:
"MY" personal experience.. pyrethiums simply seldom do the job on many pests. DE is THE "stuff" for ANY crawly critter. Especially effective on fungus gnats, it prevents more from emerging from the soil AND it prevents further egg laying.


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 15, 2011)

wow this threads old lol. well i used teh azamax and used a heavy dose and mixed 1/4 cup DE in my soil n topped the soil. then watered from teh bottom a couple days and havent seen one since. $30 total probably


----------

